# How do you house all your bettas?



## MerlinsBeard (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm noticing that lots of people here have multiple males, or buy multiples at a time, etc. So, how do you house all of these? Is every surface in your house covered in tanks? I'd like to get another, but I just don't know how feasible it is for me.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ehhh....I'm using the floor as well lol But I have 3 "babies" who aren't really baby boy's anymore, in a split 10 gallon (3 compartments), 1 male in a 3 natural planted tank, another male in a 2.5 and two in a split 5.5 so they each get 2.75 gallons.


----------



## MerlinsBeard (Sep 25, 2013)

Hahaha so all flat surfaces are game for a tank, huh?


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 3 males (not much compared to others on here lol) but they each have their own 2 gallon tank on end tables throughout our living room.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank with 6 female bettas at the moment (I will be getting more), and a 10 gallon tank in my kitchen which is divided to house one of my male bettas, and one of my female bettas who got beat up in the sorority tank. I used to have another male in there but he got sick with what seems to be incurable swim bladder disorder (the sinking kind, not the floating kind), so I have to keep him in a rectangular 2-gallon tank filled up only halfway so he can get to the surface more easily.


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

I have five girls in a 5.5 g in my office. One 2.5 mini bow with a male VT in my daughter's room and another 2.5 g rectangular glass tank with a huge and ornery VT female in the guest room.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

I only have 2. Their tanks are both in the living room. Hope to get more but this hobby is expensive lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have four: One is in a planted, filtered and heated 2.5 Mini Bow (eventually to upgrade to a five) on the kitchen counter. Three are in the divided tank 20 long that sits on my end table. Each end is around four gallons and the center around 11 or 12. 

The center is a community tank with Pygmy Cories, Panda Guppies, Endlers, Amano, Red Cherry, Blue Velvet and Malawa Shrimp, Dwarf Orange Crayfish and Assassin and Malaysian Trumpet snails. The divider holes are .25" which allows everything but the Crayfish and Bettas use of the whole tank.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

Things have gotten much better for me since i got my new set ups. Before i had 15 males and females in separate "tanks" i used 4gal clear storage box containers filled to 3gal, pretty much every flat surface used lol. I scheduled water changes so i would change 3 waters a day. Since then i now have a 55gal with 19females, and two 20gal long divided with 5 males in each, and 2 males in small tanks so now they all have heat since it will start getting cold here in California.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have four: One is in a planted, filtered and heated 2.5 Mini Bow (eventually to upgrade to a five) on the kitchen counter. Three are in the divided tank 20 long that sits on my end table. Each end is around four gallons and the center around 11 or 12.
> 
> The center is a community tank with Pygmy Cories, Panda Guppies, Endlers, Amano, Red Cherry, Blue Velvet and Malawa Shrimp, Dwarf Orange Crayfish and Assassin and Malaysian Trumpet snails. The divider holes are .25" which allows everything but the Crayfish and Bettas use of the whole tank.


i love your tank! and that is such a smart idea!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't have many fish but it varies... I have a male in a 10 gallon, a female in a ten gallon, another in a 15, and then a male in a one gallon.. So it depends.. Most of my fish get larger tanks but that gonna change as I get more fish the only male that is in a 1 gallon used to have his own ten gallon aswell but he got injured in spawning so I am moving him to a more controllable enviroment


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you, Karen. I wanted something on my end table and I wanted a Nano tank; now I have both in one.  Plus, the 20 long is actually four inches shorter than two fives side-by-side. I swap the Bettas around so they all get time in the larger section.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't have very many right now. But I have 2 10 gallons that have fry, I just got a double stand for those, which are in my room. And then I have my 20 gal sorority in my room as well, and the bottom shelf of that stand is lined with 4 2.5 gallon tanks. And then I have 2 1.5 gallons on my night stand, since my 2.5s just got moved, and a 5 gallon on an end table in my living room. I'd have more tanks in my living room if I could, but I've got a 40 gallon in there already with my turtle in it. Plus my 1 g hospital tank is on a shelf in my room.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have one in a planted 6.6 gallon(Upgrading eventually) On a dresser. An empty 29 gallon on a dresser. I have 2 1 gallons, and a 2.5 gallon on a bookshelf/headboard. One 2.5 gallon on a TV tray stand, a 2.5 gallon on a night stand, and a 2.5 gallon on a tiny dresser


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a 1.5m wide rack with three shelves that holds 10 tanks and then the rest of the flat surfaces in my room (sideboard, chest of drawers and bedside table) all hold tanks. In total I have 15 tanks from 3.5 to 15 gallons running in my bedroom. 

When I kept splendens it was a lot more difficult and I went through various methods of housing (individual 3.5 gallon tanks, barracks, divided tanks, sororities) trying to house the maximum number of fish in the smallest space I could. When I had more splendens than sense I ended up with fish in nearly all the main rooms of the house and plastic tubs on the floor of my rumpus. I would never want to end up like that again as it is a lot of work.


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a shelf of 3 gallon critter keepers, a divided thirty gallon and a ten gallon sorority. We never ate in my dining room anyways so it became the fish room. It's actually kind of beneficial because now my son will eat in the dining room with the fishies, so now we eat most of our meals in there.


----------



## MerlinsBeard (Sep 25, 2013)

So many cool ideas! I love the planted tank, and I like how you rotate them out so they all get time in the big part...really cool!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 13 in my living room/dining room like this but with fish in the tanks:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=7425&pictureid=48481

across the way (dining room) I have a sorrority tank with about 14 females in it. There are 2 femaleS that are supposed to be in the sorority tank but one had fin rot and her fins are growing back super slow. The other injured her eye and got popeye. I took screw clamps and narrow pieces of wood to the aquarium stand they can see inside the sorority tank and vice versa so they have some chance of being accepted if they go back.

I have 3 tanks in the kitchen that are small about 3.5 gallon. One one female in one of them due a unfortunate and very unexpected loss recently. I have 3 catfish in a small NPT lit by natural light 3 passed away in larger tank so I just moved them. I wish I could find a home for them.

There's male plakat in an NPT close to the window( for light). I have to buy a light and move him since it's getting cool out. I have 3 males in my studio they are in gallon containers until tanks cycle two I rescued one was just very pretty and probably would have end up dead in the box store. I have 6 females the studio that are probably going to be shipped to someone on this forum for their sorority. 

Lots of work. It's now taking me more than one day to do water changes. I have to space them out. I used to stay up til 2am to do them now I stagger them. I hope to one day to have all planted tanks so I am doing less water changes. Our water bill has not changed much because I water the plants outside with my aquarium water and don't use the hose.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 4 beautiful boys,my 3 Veiltail boys are each in 30 litre (8 gallon) tanks which I have in our computer/games room,Peanut & Button are side by side on a desk with a divider between their tanks & Piglet is next to them on a side table,also with a divider on one side.My Plakat boy Mako is in a 50 litre (13 gallon) tank which is on a cabinet just around the corner from his cousins & just outside my room. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I have 8 males and 12 females. I have 3 divided 10g tanks that house 6 of my males. My king male is in his own 6.6g long and another male has his own 5g (he's a tail biter and did not take well to a neighbor). My 12 girls live peacefully in a 20g tall. All tanks are planted/heated/cycled. I have a spare shelf, but that is reserved for any hospital tanks that may need set up. Right now, it's being occupied by eight 3-week-old Cory babies.


----------



## WZ9V (Oct 3, 2013)

With the federal shutdown I inherited one of our contract staff's Betta fish. He came to me in an undecorated, unfiltered and unheated plastic half gallon bowl. I just couldn't let that continue, so now he is in the following:

Deep Blue Professional 2.5g glass aquarium
Deep Blue Professional Nano Filter (same as Azoo Palm)
Marina C10 heater (only getting to 74 degrees but is stable)
Two soft plastic plants 
2lbs of aquarium gravel for a substrate

He seems to approve because he is much more active and is flaring his fins much more. I'm a former saltwater guy so you can imagine what I thought of that tiny bowl and 100% water changes. I did this setup based on stuff I got from here and some other Betta forums.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I have 8 females in a 37 gal, 1 male in a 10 gal, 1 male in a 2.5 gal, rainbows in a 100 gal and 3 ponds. Lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

i know the perfect person to ask this to ! Catw0man!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I have one Betta in a Fluval Spec III in my office work and one Betta in a Fluval Edge 6 at the Lab. I don't keep any Betta at home, all Goldfish there, I would have kept Goldfish at work but did have room for a 100 + gallon tank. I work harder on the two Betta tanks than on all the Goldfish, because these are my first nano tanks, and first full blown planted tanks. 

R


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine's in a one gallon tank. he used to be in a 2.5 gallon tank, but for some reason seemed to like the one gallon more when he grew older. Bettas are odd creatures


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I started buying furniture not on how it looks, or how functional it is. I buy them according to how much surface area it has and not many tanks i can fit in it..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Catw0man has most if not all her boy's in split 2.5's all over the house lol and then she's got her sorority as well which I believe is 20 gallons ^_^


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

I keep my males in dirty, cold bowls of water.





Just kidding.  I've got a ten gallon divided, 5 and 5 each.  I'm thinking of getting another tank. It's bad, my obsession is so bad, I'm considering moving into my unfinished basement just so I have more surface for tanks, cause there's not enough space in my room for another!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Illhearted said:


> I have five girls in a 5.5 g in my office. One 2.5 mini bow with a male VT in my daughter's room and another 2.5 g rectangular glass tank with a huge and ornery VT female in the guest room.


5 girls in a 5.5 gallon? That seems like an awful lot. Have they lived together for a long time and gotten along okay? If not, I would keep a very close eye on them. Sorry, but it really sounds like they're overstocked. Even though females are usually called "peaceful", they'll fight each other if they don't have enough room. I just don't want any of your girls killing each other.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have two bettas in two 3 gallons and that is to much for me. I can't imagine me getting more. XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tree: That's why I went to the divided 20 long....one water change instead of three. 

BTW, for anyone who's interested, here's a pretty good deal on a 20 long starter kit with free shipping:

AB-600/AW-600 20 Gallon Seamless Curved Corner Glass Aquarium Black/Walnut


----------



## WZ9V (Oct 3, 2013)

I have one of those, it's a great tank. I'm ditching the built in filter and light, in favor of a canister filter and LED lighting. The light is a 15 watt T5 fluorescent so if you want plants it probably won't be enough. The filter is a decent setup but does not have flow control. It's an intake tube with a power head feeding a spray bar over the media compartments. That then drains out the other end into the tank. All built into the hood behind the one T5 bulb.


----------



## MerlinsBeard (Sep 25, 2013)

I really want a 20g to do a community tank! I wonder if that would fit on a side table...I like that it's seamless.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

My girls are in a sorrority and my my boys are in 2.5 for the most part. I'm in the process of dividing a 10 gallon I just need to decide if I'm dividing it in half or thirds.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> My girls are in a sorrority and my my boys are in 2.5 for the most part. I'm in the process of dividing a 10 gallon I just need to decide if I'm dividing it in half or thirds.


More bettas the better :-D


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Tony2632 said:


> More bettas the better :-D


Haha, I have two boys already and more(unknown number) on the way.

I want to keep three of the boys at least so I'm thinking divide it three ways.
Any of the other boys I keep will go in the 2.5's until I can afford another 10 gallon but at the moment I'm planning to adopt them out.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I currently have a divided 10 gallon tank on a stand, a 2 gallon tank on a bar (hutch) with a ? gallon critter keeper next to it. I am now preparing for a 5 gallon tank in my room  

I agree, the more bettas the better. 
With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

My brother told me I was going betta crazy lol


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Tree: That's why I went to the divided 20 long....one water change instead of three.
> 
> BTW, for anyone who's interested, here's a pretty good deal on a 20 long starter kit with free shipping:
> 
> AB-600/AW-600 20 Gallon Seamless Curved Corner Glass Aquarium Black/Walnut


true that. LOL but alas I don't have enough room for a larger tank. Maybe a 5 gallon but that is about it. My sister hates the noise of the filter so I am forced to keep them in my room (fine by me. LOL) Maybe down the line I will get a larger tank for more fish.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> My brother told me I was going betta crazy lol


I only have 4 bettas, and my fam already thinks I'm crazy


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I currently only have Mister B who is living comfortable in my 35 hex with 2 adult platy and approx a half dozen juveniles (located in my kitchen/dining area). However, I do also have a 20g, 70g, 125g and 50g that all contain fish.. the 20g, 125g and 70g are located in my living room. The 50g is located in the kids playroom and the empty 55g is located in my bedroom...


----------

